
A sensible set of tools for startup founders - rorygibson
https://getctx.io/blog/tools-for-startups/
======
igammarays
These are probably the most common tools. But I've settled on Todoist instead
of Trello and Missive instead of Slack. God, I hate Slack - how does anyone
keep up with the barrage of irrelevant notifications, and asynchronous cross-
timezone follow-ups? Missive is "just email", with chat as an add-on to email
threads.

